# Goo Manager MD5 issues and Install Failed



## dsManning (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey folks,

Trying to get Goo Manager to work on a NC. All set up and working on a HP Touchpad (so I know the process).

I know there were some issues with a version of Goo Manager dealing with MD5 errors, but I have updated past that version. Also tried a clear cache/data for the apk, full uninstall and reinstall of the app from Play Store and Sideloading, deleted all Goo Manager data from SD card.

Downloads from Goo Manager app complete and report a MD5 mismatch. If I download the .zip for the Rom and Gapps from goo.im from the browser on the NC and load into Goo Manager to Flash Rom, I get an install failed once I boot into TWRP with the recently made boot script from Goo Manager. If I boot into TWRP and try to flash the rom by finding it on the SD card, I also get install failed.

I am trying to get this set up for my father, so he can keep it up to date himself, other than just when I visit home. So, if you can spread some father's day knowledge, lemme know 

*Happy Father's Day All*​


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey Man,
I had to turn of the MD5 check in settings to get TWRP to work. Like you said, it does work on my Touchpad and newer versions on my NC.. so not sure if I ever turned it back on, on my NC. Also Goo.im was down this AM and that might be your trouble.

Maybe get your Dad's Nook set up on the latest nightly and call it good for now, because it's sooo stable. The devs are working on the new kernel that will likely bring video etc.. until then the nightlies are not upgrading much.

Good luck! ..it sounds like your Dad has a good kid.


----------



## dsManning (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks. That is MD5 in TWRP or Goo Manager? Back in Boston now, and I'd rather give the Old Man a step by step.

Also, I've peeped your photo work on G+. Some nice stuff.


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

dsManning said:


> Thanks. That is MD5 in TWRP or Goo Manager? Back in Boston now, and I'd rather give the Old Man a step by step.
> 
> Also, I've peeped your photo work on G+. Some nice stuff.


Thanks! It pays the bills..

I thought I changed the MD5 settings in both, but now I can't find it in Goo Manager.. I still just use a stand alone app for MD5 checks, if I'm not too lazy to check, lol.


----------

